
Not All the High-Tech Jobs Are in California - pbhowmic
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-08-04/not-all-the-high-tech-jobs-are-in-california
======
27182818284
Nebraska is doing a great job at this. The fastest growing private company in
the state was (still is?) [http://www.hudl.com/](http://www.hudl.com/)

Cities are getting high speed Internet as well. A good majority of Lincoln,
Nebraska will be fiber connected in the next year
[http://allocommunications.com/locations/lincoln/](http://allocommunications.com/locations/lincoln/)

Omaha (the larger city about 40-50 minutes drive away) has its own new high
speed options by the two big competitors in town.

There are other interesting things going on like the Do Space too
[http://www.dospace.org/space](http://www.dospace.org/space)

And of course, various accelerators [http://straightshot.co/blog/introducing-
class-of-2016/](http://straightshot.co/blog/introducing-class-of-2016/)

[http://www.nmotion.co/](http://www.nmotion.co/) etc

~~~
jjuel
You are correct. They don't call it the Silicon Prairie for nothing ;)

------
Xcelerate
I think it's largely about the attitude that people have toward their job, and
people with similar attitudes congregate in similar regions. People who view
their job as a minor annoyance that's necessary in order to support a family,
own a house, and travel occasionally are different than people who view their
job as an avenue for exploring the topics that fascinate them in life. It's
not a bimodal distribution (perhaps more of a spectrum) and I would say that
job attitude shifts more towards "support a lifestyle" as people become older.

So yes, San Francisco and West Virginia both have tech jobs, but the reasons
for people taking a job in each location are entirely different. Neither
reason is wrong, but it explains the fact that certain "kinds" of tech jobs
are rare and can only be found in very specific locations.

------
sologoub
The fact that an already hugely successful SF market is growing ~37% is
astounding. 45% growth for a much smaller footprint is not nearly as
impressive as the sustained growth of a large market.

------
startupdiscuss
It would be informative to see a breakdown within "tech."

IT support -- although vital, valuable work that large companies absolutely
need -- is not the same sort of work as starting up a new idea.

~~~
devonkim
The other important part is that IT support is almost never a profit center
and will have relatively little business impact on paper. You don't need a
John Carmack or Jeff Dean of IT Support in your organization - it doesn't
really matter if your IT O&S costs less or performs better than your
competitors.

I really have to emphasize not working in a cost center whatever your industry
or skillset if you're ambitious and talented to any degree

